# First venture to Switzerland



## Sideways86

Hi Guys

We are planning our first trip to Switzerland in July towing our Goldwing behind.

Any advice would be appreciated, staying near Lausanne and touring Alps on bike in the plan

1) where should we go

2) what do we need to know

and any other comments you feel will help us

Thanks

John and Sue


----------



## EJB

The Jungfrau Railway is a once in a lifetime experience..........unfortunately it's also a once in a lifetime price.
I guess it's about £150 per person

Jungfrau Railway.


----------



## Rapide561

*Switzerland*

Hi

I use Switzerland as a transit stop, so cannot offer much info on what to do and see etc, although, in the past, with coaches...

1) Park at a place called Tasch and get the train to the traffic free town of Zermatt. On then up the mountain for spectacular views of the Matterhorn - tip - the train fare is expensive. See if you can form a group of 10 or more with other tourists or join in with a coach party etc and talk nicely to the organisor!

2) The Glacier Express to St Moritz is OK, but you would have to leave the motorhome behind! You could do half of the journey one day, and return to your start point though

3) Diesel up in France before entering Switzerland - fuel is cheaper in France

4) You will need a toll pass for the motorway. If your van is under 3500kg, this costs 40 Swiss Francs and if you purchase in 2011, the pass is valid until the end of January 2012. If you are over 3500 kg, you need a different toll pass, this costs as follows:

a) 3.25 SFR per day
b) Upto 10 days within a year - 32.50 SFR
c) minimum payment is 25 SFR.

Option B is the one I go for.

Cheers

Russell

Edit - I do not know what a goldwind is, but there might be other toll charges for that.


----------



## Invicta

I went on the railway in 1984 with friends on a visit to Europe from Australia. What I did find quite surprising was a bird right at the top bearing in mind there is no vegitation. How did it get there I wonder?

We were touring Europe for a month in our then M/C a Sherpa with a1750cc engine on a Dormobile coachbuilt conversion (Deauville). How we got up the steep inclines with that engine but we did, in those days and we were oblivious to payloads! There were 4 of us, all adults.

We stayed on a site at Interlaken and had a marvellous view of the mountains from there. We were there in May so there was plenty of room on the site and also there were not so many M/Cs around in those days.

Ah those were the days, fit and healthy and able to do anything and go anywhere but what I do have are the photos and many happy memories.


----------



## ob1

John & Sue

I've written a guide to Switzerland especially for motorhomers which I am getting round to posting on the foum shortly. It's based on Interlaken but with plenty of general Swiss content. If you would like a copy please let me have an email address through the personel message facility.

In the meantime you might want to look at the subject of Swiss Road Tolls (Amended) in the Swiss Touring Section or;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended-hmtl.

Ron


----------



## 113016

I went there on a school trip many moons ago. Stayed at Spiez, Interlaken and went up the Jungfrau railway, see the north face of the Eiger and also the Matterhorn and the Blue Lake Can't remember all the names but have many photographs and memories.
I had the option of the trip or a new bike, obviously the trip won!


----------



## Helgamobil

From Lausanne a short trip around the edge of Lac Leman via Villeneuve to Aigle, then on up to Ollon and Villars. There is an Aire at Barboleuse which is a couple of kilometres beyond Villars.
Lots of good walking and cycling in this area. Mountain transports remain open in the summer and deals for tickets. We took our bikes up in the Telecabine (free) and cycled for miles up in the mountains.
Don't miss a trip to Gruyere while you are in the area.
Ditto the area up behind Lausanne especially Blonay, beautiful countryside, funicular/ordinary railways, buses v.frequent.
Cycling round the lake, go East towards France (take your passport)
masses of cycle paths, ditto alongside the Rhone which enters the lake at the eastern end near Villeneuve.


----------



## sandalwood

Hi We were in Normandy last year and the other half said "lets pop over to Switzerland". We ended up at Camping de Vidy (www.clv.ch) in Lausanne right on the Lake, complete with restaurant and fully serviced pitches. They give you free bus pass and the bus is 10 minutes away. We had a 5 day rail pass (I think about £150 for us two) which gave us 3 days at half price and 2 totally free. We did two long trips on those 2 days.

Hope to get there again this year.

Good luck with your trip.

IT & SL


----------



## Rapide561

*Swiss*

Hi

One thing worth mentioning, the site I stayed on a couple of years ago required a three pin adaptor, where the three pins were in a straight line, rather than the traditional blue connectors that we use in the UK.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## sandalwood

Tks for onfo - do not know how to do personal message e-mail is lambert(dot)taylor(at)btinternet(dot)com would like very much to receive copy

Cally

_Mod Note.

Email address "jigged" to prevent spybots getting it and flooding you with spam.

Thanks to the member who drew my attention._


----------



## Rapide561

*Email*

Hi

I would suggest you quickly edit your above post as your email address is now available on the internet!

To PM a member is easy. If you wanted to PM me for example, at the bottom of this post are the letters "PM" - next to others such as Buddy, Profile etc. Click on the PM and you will be directed to the "personal message" page where you can send a message to another member via MotorhomeFacts.

I have just sent you a PM so you can test the water!

Russell


----------



## sandalwood

*Re: Email*

I AM NOW IN PANIC MOSW RE MY EMAIL ADDRESS AND CANT FIND OUT HOW TO DELETE. cAN ONLY EDIT WITHIN 60 MINS. hELP HELP PSE AND MANY THANKS

cALLY


----------



## iconnor

Don't miss Lucerne (Luzern) it is beautiful.


----------



## barryd

ob1 said:


> John & Sue
> 
> I've written a guide to Switzerland especially for motorhomers which I am getting round to posting on the foum shortly. It's based on Interlaken but with plenty of general Swiss content. If you would like a copy please let me have an email address through the personel message facility.
> 
> In the meantime you might want to look at the subject of Swiss Road Tolls (Amended) in the Swiss Touring Section or;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-62626-swiss-road-tolls-amended-hmtl.
> 
> Ron


Hi

I would be interested in this guide, have you published it yet?

Im hoping to see a bit more of Switzerland this year

Regards
Barry


----------



## pneumatician

*Switzerland*

We have had the good fortune to visit Switzerland on many occasions.
Initially on our motorbike when we camped in Lauterbrunen a few times. Problem with this is it at the head of a valley so to travel out you have to return to Interlaken. Bearing this in mind we now camp with the Van in Interlaken and ride up the valley's to Grindelwald, Lauterbrunnen etc on the bike.
Camsites a plenty we have used http://www.lazyrancho.ch/pages/deutsch/willkommen.php

On Sundays the thing to do is the three passes Susten, Furka and back to Interlaken over the Grimsel or of course the other way round. It is about 130 miles and if you do it right by stopping for coffee, lunch and afternoon tea can take a fair chunk out of a day. At every stop as well as spectacular views you will be amongst dozens of other motorcyclists from all of the surrounding countries. It's a bit like a civilised mad Sunday on the island with occasional police presence usually forewarned of by fellow motorcyclists.

The trip up the Jungfrau is a must but don't pre book cause it costs a bomb and on some days you can't see a thing.
A trip from Grindelwald up the Manliken is a good intro to cable cars if you are not keen, being quite low and the longest. North face of the Eiger is in view all the way up.
Fantastic Walks, brilliant boat rides from Interlaken, paragliding, we go Swiss most years.
Only drawback is the cost but fuel is/was cheaper. Don't forget the Vignette's. Staying off Swiss motorways can be difficult we have strayed on by accident and if caught sans Vignette it costs as usual a bomb.

Steve


----------



## Sideways86

*hi*

Thanks to all who offered us advice on what to see etc, we stayed at Lausanne for three nights and the Lazy Rancho for five nights.

What a lovely time and beuatifull views, the ride up the passes on the Goldwing was a life experience not to be missed.

We loved it so much we are going back next August for another round of sightseeing and mountain passes etc

Regards

John & Sue


----------



## barryd

It must have been superb to have a "proper" bike up there. When we were ther a few weeks ago our 100cc scooter served us well but I would have given my right arm for something 600 cc or above to do the three big passes.

It's a bikers paradise.


----------



## Lesleykh

Great photos John & Sue. We also enjoyed Switzerland (see blog for where we stayed). The scenery was stunning. Do you have any suggestions for places to stay that have not already been mentioned in this thread?

Lesley


----------



## greygit

We are touring France and Switzerland in a few weeks and have just seen the prices of the campsites in Switzerland on the new ACSI disc, does anyone know of a cheaper option as £35-50 a night seems somewhat on the steep side.......as you would expect with all the mountains.
Gary


----------



## barryd

greygit said:


> We are touring France and Switzerland in a few weeks and have just seen the prices of the campsites in Switzerland on the new ACSI disc, does anyone know of a cheaper option as £35-50 a night seems somewhat on the steep side.......as you would expect with all the mountains.
> Gary


Not sure if Ive mentioned this already but We stayed on this site at the foot of the Jungfrau. http://www.campingruetti.ch/preise.htm

Im no expert on campsites as I never stay on them if at all possible but in Switzerland its worse than England for wilding or Aires so you have very little choice (well in the area we were in).

Rutti though we found was very pleasant. Quiet, not to large and with superb views and scenery all around. We managed to get the last 4 days of the ACSI season but I think it would have only been about £20-22 high season.

Its an easy drive about 10 miles up the road from Interlaken right at the top of the valley. All the trains go from near the site at Lauterbrunnen and there is a cable car station nearby. Buses I think go right up to the site which is at the end of the valley road.

We didn't end up doing any of the mountain trains or cable cars (see blog) partly down to the fact I was bad with gout and partly due to the outrageous cost. Switzerland, lovely place but they need to get a grip on prices.


----------



## sander4709

LOL, yep Switzerville doesn't come cheap but we love it and try to spend as many nights as we can afford each time we hit the road n Europe. 

2008 we spent 20 nights and 2010 17 nights in the land of granite, granache and grindelwald.

We try to keep to the early part of the season and get cheap ACSI rates where possible. The only problem with that plan is some/many/all of the passes can still be closed in "Muddy May".

Lucerne is probably our favourite city and if I were a rich bastard I probably would entertain myself there for a goodly part of the year!

Regards,
Simon


----------



## sandalwood

Hi 
I went to Switzerland, camped at Lausanne on the shores of Lake Geneva. Superb!!! Good restaurant - out the back door to ewalk it off around the lake. The campsite gave me a small card, free bus,train,boat great!!!! Bus stop outside the camp (10 mins) Very clean but rather expensive country - great scenery. Check on line Michelin maps for touring. HAve done Switzerland in hotels and MH, am going back again late this year and next. Cannot beat it!!!

Shirley


----------



## sandalwood

Just found our sites - Camping de Vidy, also u pay 70 swiss francs to get into country. You will need a display on your windscreen, get this token from Swiss Embassy - it comes by post. CAlled somthing like Vignot???? Vignette????

IAn


----------



## sandalwood

oooops found the site for u

www.stc.co.uk for the vignette - price 28.50

IAn


----------



## LisaB

Kind of slightly off topic, but we are hoping to go down to the Portes de Soliel area which straddles France/Swiss border later in August - subject to weather (was going to Brittany but it's been lousy!) Any ideas on the following is everything still open? How do you get on with a dog going in and out of Swiss territory?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sandalwood

Hi

Dog must have vacination and chip for switz and asl visit to vet before returning to uk. The swiss are very vigilant. Their campsites are great and welcome dogs

Ian


----------



## Helgamobil

If in the Lausanne area I would add Camping La Piscine in Aigle as another possible site with lots to see and do in the area. They have their own website. Nice folk, just about to upgrade their site, new electrics and sanitaires.


----------

